# So i had some leftover sausage from a BBQ!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I went to the store got some red sweet peppers and sweet onions! Cut the sausage on a bias sauteed them with the peppers and onions some salt red crushed hot pepper! it was an instant hit my kids friend Jimmy and next door neighbor loved it! I used to have a sausage and pepper stand at the feast of San Gennero when i lived in Brooklyn and was hooked up.I also broke out some Heineken in a 5 liter metal keg. I purchased 5 of them for Memorial day at my local beer distributor! A steal i thought at $15 a pop! Now i am not so sure as to me it tastes like canned beer!. Any one have any experience with these and what do you think? I value your opinions guys and would hate to serve sub-par beverage at my BBQ! Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I honestly don't mind beer in those "pony kegs"...It tastes like kegged beer to me!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Newcastle Keg is not bad 

I stick to bottles for the most part though.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I went to the store got some red sweet peppers and sweet onions! Cut the sausage on a bias sauteed them with the peppers and onions some salt red crushed hot pepper


First...











TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now i am not so sure as to me it tastes like canned beer!


Problem was you bought Heineken... That beer tastes awful no matter how it comes. :mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

To be honest guys i like Beck's i usually buy 5 12 packs of Dark 5 12 packs of regular! Everyone enjoys it this year my friend Dennis Le Bron that owns the local beer distributor pushed me in another direction. You know the saving the deposit on the bottles pitch! As i never return the empty's. I personally think i made a mistake so please continue to give me your thoughts! As i can exchange at will Peace my brothers!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

To be honest I have never had any luck with the self contained mini kegs for any beer type. They are very finicky, they need to rest motionless for a day before tapping or you get 90% foam. They go flat super quick.

Just don't like them at all.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

My brother loves that stuff and always has one or 2 in the fridge. Not my kind of beer though. I like my Shiner. Shiner.com


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I enjoy the Newcastle Mini Kegs


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

The Heineken seems like a good option to me. As long as the beer is not skunky your guests should appreciate it. A big diff between skunky and "can" taste. Let your friends know what your serving and ice down a cooler for folks that want to bring their own drinks.
Its all about whats coming off the smoker and the grill!!!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

The Heineken kegs are alright if you like Heineken. Just keep them in the fridge and you should be fine. Some people love the stuff, myself ... not so much. I don't see a difference in taste coming from the mini keg vs can. Most brewers of that size aim for consistency of flavor across all distribution methods.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

XX is my favorite right now. Sam Adams BL is great! Boulevard Wheat is good. 
Then there's always the High Life.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> XX is my favorite right now.


 Amber or Lager?


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Prefer the amber myself. Of course I don't drink either unless it is on tap.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

On tap gives me the gas  and I don't need any help with that


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Check the date code Tony, that beer is best if fresh. That might be why they were so cheap.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> The Heineken seems like a good option to me. As long as the beer is not skunky your guests should appreciate it. A big diff between skunky and "can" taste. Let your friends know what your serving and ice down a cooler for folks that want to bring their own drinks.
> Its all about whats coming off the smoker and the grill!!!


I know what your saying i have tasted that before! Its not skunky in that sense it just reminds me of canned beer! Which i dislike i always buy bottles!



havanajohn said:


> Check the date code Tony, that beer is best if fresh. That might be why they were so cheap.


You know John i think you hit the nail on the head thanks my brother! While not expired yet it is up the end of the month! Too close to memorial day for me! Back these go tomorrow i shall grab some Becks in bottles! Thanks gents!!!!!!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I am with you Tony, always bottles! I have never have liked canned or kegged beer.
I started with Little Kings and quarters in high school which was a long time ago.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Reino said:


> I am with you Tony, always bottles! I have never have liked canned or kegged beer.
> I started with Little Kings and quarters in high school which was a long time ago.


You know John i tried something different and it didn't pan out! I was wondering about those keg balls the ones made out of plastic!
:ask::ask::ask::ask::ask::ask::ask:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Guinness in a can is good, but other than that I tend to stay away from cans...except in the summer, squeeze some lime on a can of Tecate dip in salt and chug!

Damn Tony, sucks that they are about to expire.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

lmao, I bet you were! :drinking:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Guinness in a can is good, but other than that I tend to stay away from cans...except in the summer, squeeze some lime on a can of Tecate dip in salt and chug!
> 
> Damn Tony, sucks that they are about to expire.


They are in the trunk of the car will go back at 9 A.M. We finished the one keg last night. Smoking cigars and bullshitting on my sun porch! Damn what a lousy rainy night!:ballchain::ballchain::ballchain::ballchain::ballchain:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You think the rain was bad yesterday, today is going to be worse.


----------

